# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  Ожидаемые стратегии

## slaven18

Мне одному кажется, что жанр стратегий почти умер?
Какие интересные стратегии вы ожидаете?

----------


## \LEO\

Я бы в Atlas Reactor поиграл, люблю такого плана стратегии.
http://vrgames.by/news/atlas-reactor...trymi-matchami

----------


## AnTul

> Мне одному кажется, что жанр стратегий почти умер?


- ну почему? Зайдите в гуглю-плей - там что только стратегиями не называется. ;)

----------


## Антон_Зага

В конце 2016 очень жду Halo Wars 2 - по описанию http://g4me.ru/game/halo-wars-2, это новая стратегия, с захватывающим и интересным сюжетом, над которой работали лучшие в мире специалисты. особенно радует графика, которая проработана на высочайшем уровне, но отдельно стоит сказать о новых тактических и стратегических возможностях: им уделено особенное внимание.

----------


## DriftLK

Мне нравиться Ancestors, хотелось бы еще в таком духе что нибудь.

----------


## CallU2

Total War: Arena - отличная игрушка)

----------


## FokusRA

Age of Empires: Definitive Edition Обновленная версия Age of Empires должна была выйти еще в уходящем году, чтобы успеть на свой двадцатилетний юбилей. Однако у Microsoft Studios, ответственной за ремастер классики, похоже что-то не заладилось, так что релиз перенесли на первый квартал 2018.

Будем ждать.....

----------


## FokusRA

Age of Empires: Definitive Edition Обновленная версия Age of Empires должна была выйти еще в уходящем году, чтобы успеть на свой двадцатилетний юбилей. Однако у Microsoft Studios, ответственной за ремастер классики, похоже что-то не заладилось, так что релиз перенесли на первый квартал 2018.

Будем ждать.....

----------


## VSLoorD

Stellaris: Apocalypse, Total War: Arena

----------


## AndrSR33

BattleTech - я вот жду не дождусь.

----------


## garrigreen

А мне стратегии очень нравятся и часто в старые играю.

----------

